# pedal car info



## birdkerb (Jun 5, 2014)

got this last weekend at a garage sale, need model info. Going to repaint and trying to find a steering wheel.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like a Murray Champion popular from the late '40s into the mid '50s.  Parts are readily available from several sources on line.


----------



## birdkerb (Jun 5, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Looks like a Murray Champion popular from the late '40s into the mid '50s.  Parts are readily available from several sources on line.
> 
> View attachment 154240




Thats what I was leaning towards. First one, just wanted to be sure. I feel kinda bad stripping it, someone spent a lot of time and money on the paint. Not my style, gota change it.


----------



## birdkerb (Jun 5, 2014)

Every pedal car I have looked at swapmeets seem to be at least $150. Scored this one for $30!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, I'd say you did pretty well indeed.  Someone did spend some time pimping this one out.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 6, 2014)

The did repop this model pedal car. Check for a sticker on the right inside wall in front of the seat. Still a cool ride to play with.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/InSTEP-Retr...utdoor_Toys_Structures_US&hash=item20e67ecc6f


----------



## birdkerb (Jun 6, 2014)

It will take some time before i can check for a sticker. The guy that built this glued leather on the interior.Hard to see in this pic.


----------

